# MarkMac's gear



## MarkMac (Jan 5, 2008)

Here is a list of the (current) gear I have:

Speakers:
Mains - Klipsch RF-7
Center - Klipsch RC-7
Surround - Klipsch RS-7
Rears - Klipsch RB-75
Subs - (2) SVS 25-31 PC+

Pre/Pro:
Denon AVR-987 (serving only as a processor now)

Amps:
Emotiva XPA-2
Emotiva XPA-5

Sources:
Panasonic DMP-BD35
Toshiba HD-A35
Panasonic RP82 (for DVD-Audio)
Directv HR22-100
Directv AM21

Projector:
JVC DLA-RS2

Screen:
Carada Precision CCW 104" 16:9

Remote:
Harmony 890

Power:
Panamax M-5300


----------



## MarkMac (Jan 5, 2008)

I guess some of the less important things are:

Cables:
HDMI - Monoprice
Analog - NXG
Speaker - 12AWG Monoprice

Router:
D-Link DIR-655

Network Switch:
D-Link DGS-2205

Lighting:
Lutron MIR-600 Maestro IR Dimmer

I think that about covers it.


----------

